# Filling up with fuel



## brim0628 (Dec 23, 2016)

Greetings, got a small issue (atleast i hope). 2013 1.4. Whenever I fuel up, the car has trouble starting. It cranks for longer than normal, even after i let off the key. Eventually starts but then idles really crappy. After I pump on gas pedal a lil it comes out of it and runs good til the next fuel up. I've also had the engine not shut down when turning the key off on one occasion(About 4 minutes after fueling up). These issues are only on fueling up. Kinda strange. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Are you using a Top Tier Gasoline as directed by the owner's manual?


----------



## brim0628 (Dec 23, 2016)

Yes, I have even tried all octanes but all of them seem to do it. Ive read a lil bit about a purge valve or something but still digging.


----------



## brim0628 (Dec 23, 2016)

I bought it at 70000 miles, now at 74800 and it has done it on every single fill up since. Just waiting for it to not start one of these times


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That sounds like a bad purge valve (basically, what releases vapors from the charcoal canister, which fills up when you fill up). 

It sits on top of the intake manifold at the back of the motor. About a $20 part.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You may also need to run a bottle of fuel system cleaner through there.


----------



## brim0628 (Dec 23, 2016)

Changed the purge valve and cleared up the issue. Thanks fellas


----------

